# Lemond headset problem



## Steelguy (Apr 25, 2010)

I've got a Lemond Chambery, 1999 I think (red and white). The bike came with a Time Stiletto fork with a one-inch steerer that has about one inch of threading on the end. Unfortunately, with a Ritchey Logic threaded headset installed, the steerer tube is about 10mm (or a bit more than a quarter inch) too short - there's no room for the lock nut to screw on. What to do? Is there a one-inch threaded headset with a lower stack height that would work? (The bike came originally with a Cane Creek headset, but the threaded Cane Creek headsets I see on eBay seem taller than the Ritchey I've tried.) Or should I use a stem extender and spacers, and change to threadless? Your advice please - thanks, Wayne


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

King claims that their threaded headset works well for problematic forks like yours.

The adapters I'm familiar with would require your fork to be properly installed. They just replace a quill stem and provide a clamping surface for the new stem.

Or you could get a new fork, but if there's nothing wrong with your Time, it seems like it would be an expensive waste.


----------

